# K-Edge chain catcher on 585 - pics



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just installed, looks great and was very easy to mount, 10grams. Looks like it will do the job.


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Good install. Were you having a problem with dropped chains? 

Where can I find a bike stand like in the pictures? It looks to be a simple and good design, but no one carries them.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, I have only ever had one dropped chain and it was a strange one, I was pulling into a set of lights, changed down and it fell off at about 5km/h! lucky it just dropped onto the BB cup and I had stopped pedaling so no damage, just greasy fingers. 
For the 10grams I figured I would save the hassle and save the carbon frame if it ever happened again at speed. I see it as cheap insurance. If you have a look around more and more people are running them. Good to know you can go flat out over rough stuff and shift with confidence.

The stand is a Pro Bike Display Stand, they are about $25 http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32890 you can get them pretty much everywhere online.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got the exact same chain catcher. It works very well, especially over rough stuff.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

With it's round tubes the Deda Dog Fang works on the 585.

I only use the derailleur mounted chain catchers with irregular shaped down tubes.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have no doubt the Dog Fang works a charm, but if I can have something that functions well AND looks great it's a winner.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Dog Fang does not work on compact cranks with the 585 - the BB lug and the small chainring are too close together. 
Like the set up above.


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

I have round tubes on my older 585 lugged carbon frame, but because the bb lug comes up far, the clamp style chain catcher won't fit below the der. hanger clamp. I think I need this type.


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

I've toyed with the idea of getting a chain catcher, but I'm going to Ultegra Di2 in the near future, so I probably won't need one.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

ilovecycling said:


> I've toyed with the idea of getting a chain catcher, but I'm going to Ultegra Di2 in the near future, so I probably won't need one.


It really doesn't have a lot to do with the FD setup, mine is perfect, it is for the odd occasion when you shift over very rough ground, hit a pot hole, totally screw up your cadence when shifting etc. If you have a look all the pro's rode them in the TDF and especially Paris–Roubaix.

Cadels TT bike;










Vino's bike;










Wiggins bike;










The list goes on, call it 10 gram insurance, Andy sure was happy with one on his bike this year after last years TDF...


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

You make some good points. I guess there's no reason _not_ to have one.


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

Do they actually prevent the chain from ever leaving the small ring, or does it basically prevent frame damage and make it easier to grab the chain and put it back on quickly?


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

ilovecycling said:


> Do they actually prevent the chain from ever leaving the small ring, or does it basically prevent frame damage and make it easier to grab the chain and put it back on quickly?


Pic was a little tough to take, so I hope you can see it ok... If you look closely you can see that there is the absolute minimum clearance between the catcher and the chain ring bolt. 
This means the chain can never get below that point. If it goes past the inside ring the catcher "drops" it back onto the chain ring.

It really does work well, I had a crash and the chain was off at the bottom of the chain ring but held in place by the catcher so it didn't get anywhere near the BB! It was a good crash too, I was wiped out by the rider in front of me at about 35km'h and did a great super man impression.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

so which is better? K Edge or Rotor??


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I personally like the K-Edge (obviously, that's what I got). It is 4 grams heavier than the rotor's claimed weight but I like the look and profile much better and they are very nicely machined. 
On a practical note, the K-Edge has an oval slot for the bolt allowing it to fit more accurately on different frames. 
With the Rotor you just have to swing it towards the ring to get it close, this is not ideal as you want it as vertical as possible to be close to the chain throughout the the last bit of the down shift. With the K-Edge you can shift the whole catcher from the bolt to line it up while keeping the correct orientation.
Price wise they can be had online within about $1 of each other either way.
K-Edge also has good range of colours.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I recently installed a K-Edge to my cf TT bike hoping to protect my frame. My dropping issue though is mostly from big ring to little ring after hitting a bump. Never had a bike do that before, so Im trying anything to fix it.


----------

